# ** Moonbath Fotd!! **



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

heyy evryone
well i havnt used any moonbath stuff since the day it came out lool so i thought i would use it today

i used...
eyes..
mac e/s - firespot
mac e/s - staurnal
mac e/s - mystery
lancome artliner
mac lashes - 4
chanel intense eye pencil
lancome hypnose mascara

face..
almay foundation
mac blusher - fleur powder

lips..
mac tendertones - tender baby
nars lipgloss - turkish delight

pics..( i got snap happy)

unfinished..





finished..

































enjoy x


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I've been checking out your FOTDs and I love them all! You have such a beautiful face!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

awwh <3
thank yoou xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jun 21, 2007)

I think that...
is...
GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love everything about this look !!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 21, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

thank yooou xxxx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

i love it! i have tht tender tone its gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

its faabbb


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 21, 2007)

wowwwwww pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

My favorite look from you EVER.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 21, 2007)

u always look so hot!!!!!!!so envy


----------



## Bianca (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous, you have such pretty blue eyes, I wish mine where that blue!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 21, 2007)

Those colors were MADE FOR YOU!!! Honestly i think you look STUNNING!!!

*B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L*


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

thank yoou evryone!!
your all so kind <3!


----------



## FatalxDoll (Jun 21, 2007)

I Love it and your soo Gorgeous!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous with your blue eyes!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty as always!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

oh, lauradoll, you are so talented!


----------



## msmack (Jun 21, 2007)

very pretty! thanks!!!!


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Very hot hot hot,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks evryone xxxx


----------



## oddinary (Jun 22, 2007)

I looooove your hair and m/u!
Can you tell me how you keep your bangs in place so well? I still have layers (growing them out though) and my bangs just get "mixed up" with them if you get what I mean, lol!


----------



## macface (Jun 22, 2007)

you are so pretty.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

thankss xx


----------



## nwperson (Jun 22, 2007)

now you listen. 
i am not a fan of "natural" look - i like as much color as possible, but this one is just amazing, amazing. the firespot looks hot on you!

p.s. 
i should comment on your looks as well. girl, you're hot!


----------



## rmseals (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 22, 2007)

Love that look on you!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_now you listen. 
i am not a fan of "natural" look - i like as much color as possible, but this one is just amazing, amazing. the firespot looks hot on you!

p.s. 
i should comment on your looks as well. girl, you're hot!_

 
heyyy
im the same
i LOVE bright colours
thank youuu x


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks emmmi and rmseals xx


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

I ALWAYS LOVE YOUR MAKE-UP. CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHERE YOU APPLY THE COLORS SO I CAN TRY TONIGHT...PLEASE


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 22, 2007)

*Ohhhhhh Laura Doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You win my heart over and over again with your FOTD's. You are just bloody stunning!*


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MISSJESS2003* 

 
_I ALWAYS LOVE YOUR MAKE-UP. CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US WHERE YOU APPLY THE COLORS SO I CAN TRY TONIGHT...PLEASE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yup yup

firespot - lid
saturnal - crease and outer v
mystery - ontop of saturnal outer v
xx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Ohhhhhh Laura Doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You win my heart over and over again with your FOTD's. You are just bloody stunning!*



_

 
awwh thank you
and i see u like nicole richieee
i love her tooo 
xxxx


----------



## melliquor (Jun 22, 2007)

That lip combo is so nice.  I will have to try that.  You look really pretty.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 22, 2007)

gorgeous! and your hair is so cute!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 22, 2007)

thank youu x


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_yup yup

firespot - lid
saturnal - crease and outer v
mystery - ontop of saturnal outer v
xx_

 

thanks doll.....your awesome


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 3, 2007)

np hunniii
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 3, 2007)

Ooops, I already posted. :crap: My bad


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 3, 2007)

That looks so cool! I love your hair too!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 3, 2007)

i love your fotds! are you maybe going to do another tut


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 3, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 3, 2007)

Pretty! This look is awesome


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

Laura-doll, I am so happy I came across this FOTD--you are so talented, I wish I had that abililty at your age!!
You have singlehandedly convinced me to purchase Firespot just now (of course, in true MAC addict form along with like a dozen other things) online.  We have the same eyecoloring/hair color so I am beyond excited.  Great job.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 3, 2007)

You have such gorgeous coloured eyes!


----------



## breathless (Jul 6, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

YOU look gorgeous, i love your liner =)


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 6, 2007)

This look is very striking on you.  The tendertones color is great too, I have to check that out!


----------



## nyrak (Jul 7, 2007)

So beautiful - I would love a tutorial on this !


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 7, 2007)

You are amazing and your skills are fierce. I totally enjoy looking at your tuts because when you are bare faced you look about 12 and when you're done you look smokin' hot !


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

stunning!!


----------



## makeba (Aug 18, 2007)

i have to admit this is one of the best photos i have seen from you. the others are beautiful but this one is sooo striking


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry I'm really late to this, but I had to say the you look gorgeous with those colours!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 18, 2007)

I looove this look...beautiful job!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 19, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## GuRlLiE (Nov 4, 2007)

I just have to say that i love all of the make up fotds you've done its just so amazing keep on doing what you're doing seriously and i have to mention that you are very pretty well byez have an awsome day =)


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 4, 2007)

very pretty and beautiful liner


----------

